# Do nerdy women like nerdy men?



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Just something I've always wondered.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It depends on the girl. Every girl is different.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yep.

I like nerdy men. And I'm not just saying that either!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I know this is across the board.

But I like nerdy women, and haven't found my nerdess yet!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Nerds usually hook up with each other. It seems most of the other nerds at my department have gotten with other nerdy chicks (and a few with girls whose nerd status is unknown), and the few females in the department were snapped up long ago. It really busts my chops. Even compared to other nerds I'm a loser.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Even compared to other nerds I'm a loser.


LOL. Thanks, I haven't laughed that hard in a while. Where is the 'like' option. Next time I come here, SAS better have that function.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> It depends on the girl. Every girl is different.


 :yes

But, FWIW, I love me some fellow nerds.

... as long as they're not of the "furries" variety. :sus


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I like nerd girls better than anything, so much fun.. stay up late doing nerd things. Having t3h n3rd secks. ;D


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nerds rule!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, especially guys who are techy and into things such computers, gaming, cell phones, or even being the studious type sounds great xD.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I have no idea, but as a nerdy guy I can tell you the converse is definitely true (all other things being equal, of course).

Pic related:


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I like nerdy girls xD


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> secks.


ERROR_INSTALL_PACKAGE_REJECTED

Beep Bop Boop. Does Not Compute.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

phoelomek said:


> ERROR_INSTALL_PACKAGE_REJECTED
> 
> Beep Bop Boop. Does Not Compute.


What, secks? It's an alternative spelling of "sex", which is the word for "six" in Latin and some other languages.

Clearly he is referring to six of something....but six of _*what*_?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I am an academically nerdy woman and I can't imagine liking a completely unnerdy guy.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> ERROR_INSTALL_PACKAGE_REJECTED
> 
> Beep Bop Boop. Does Not Compute.


The script is making me hawt... haha


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Witan said:


> I have no idea, but as a nerdy guy I can tell you the converse is definitely true (all other things being equal, of course).
> 
> Pic related:


I'd take her over Angelina Jolie, anyday..
xP


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

artandis said:


> Yes! I'm a nerd and I couldn't be into anyone who wasn't nerdy in some ways.
> 
> ... although I might be toooo nerdy. I'm like a step below pushing my glasses up the bridge of my nose while snorting.


oh hell yeah!!!! ;D


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Nobody likes nerds, not even other nerds.


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

Witan said:


> Pic related:


While she is a nice looking girl (just my personal opinion, based on the photo, although this being the internet I'm ready to find out she is a trap :blank ), I fail to see why she is geeky/nerdy? Some back-story on the photo/girl that I'm not aware of, or were all girls with glasses simply labelled geeky/nerdy?



Witan said:


> Clearly he is referring to six of something....but six of _*what*_?





JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Having t3h n3rd secks. ;D


"t3h n3rd secks"

Probably meaning "The nerd six", which must be a group composed of six nerds, obviously. What those six nerds do is a complete mystery. 
Although he talks about "Having" the nerd six, so he probably invited them for dinner or most probably to play D&D since he talks about staying up late. :blank :teeth


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

:afr


s0dy said:


> While she is a nice looking girl (just my personal opinion, based on the photo, although this being the internet I'm ready to find out she is a trap :blank ), I fail to see why she is geeky/nerdy? Some back-story on the photo/girl that I'm not aware of, or were all girls with glasses simply labelled geeky/nerdy?
> 
> "t3h n3rd secks"
> 
> ...


What's D&D?? O-o

I was talking about intercourse but ok! ;D


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> :afr
> 
> What's D&D?? O-o
> 
> I was talking about intercourse but ok! ;D


(I feel like you already know the information that I'm going to type, but I have nothing better to do)

Dungeons & Dragons (the board game, not the digital one). Brought it up since it's a well know "nerd" stereotype, personally the closest I have been to something remotely connected with D&D was when I played Neverwinter Nights on the pc :b.

Yes, *we* know, I assume everyone understood it, I was just continuing the joke of sex = six (I feel like my joke completely failed, but that's OK). Although it's true, in Latin sex = six.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes! My bf and I are both nerds


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

even the cool people call themselves nerds nowadays though, so what does being nerdy even mean anymore?

a lot of girls i know who say they "heart nerds" go for the good-looking hipsters with eyeglasses -- kind of like how some guys who love "geeky" or "quirky" girls are thinking olivia munn or zooey deschanel (like the guy upthread).


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

emptybottle2 said:


> even the cool people call themselves nerds nowadays though, so what does being nerdy even mean anymore?
> 
> a lot of girls i know who say they "heart nerds" go for the good-looking hipsters with eyeglasses -- kind of like how some guys who love "geeky" or "quirky" girls are thinking olivia munn or zooey deschanel (like the guy upthread).


Yeah, that ticks me off. People always talk about how they're "sooooo nerdy" and how they "love nerds"......but whenever I start talking about the power output of the Enterprise-E's warp reactor (in Klingon), they all start backing away slowly.:b


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

emptybottle2 said:


> even the cool people call themselves nerds nowadays though, so what does being nerdy even mean anymore?


Quite a good question, when you find the answer, relay it to me please :b
I would bet that nowadays wearing glasses = nerd, no matter what, the person might even be a technophobe who doesn't even have any hobby, as long as he/she wears glasses that person will be a nerd.



emptybottle2 said:


> kind of like how some guys who love "geeky" or "quirky" girls are thinking olivia munn or zooey deschanel (like the guy upthread).


Personally when I think "geeky girl" I envision a girl who likes stuff related to computers (programming, 3D modeling, Image/video editing, video game design, etc.) or that really loves to play non-casual video games (not perfect, but acceptable :b), if she uses glasses that's a plus (but that's just a personal fetish).
I guess my vision of a "geeky girl" has a lot to do with me being an IT geek.

*edit*
Would like to apologize to WintersTale for perpetuating the off-topic, since the topic is about female geeks/nerds liking their male counterparts and not about anything else.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think I could be with someone who wasn't as nerdy as me :yes


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

To extract favours from, sure.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

s0dy said:


> (I feel like you already know the information that I'm going to type, but I have nothing better to do)
> 
> Dungeons & Dragons. Brought it up since it's a well know "nerd" stereotype, personally the closest I have been to something remotely connected with D&D was when I played Neverwinter Nights on the pc :b.
> 
> Yes, *we* know, I assume everyone understood it, I was just continuing the joke of sex = six (I feel like my joke completely failed, but that's OK). Although it's true, in Latin sex = six.


Ohhhh, I played Rohan Blood Fued and other ijji stuff.
But yeah, I think its safe to say were all nerds! Herp derp


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't mind getting to know some nerdy cosplay girls, heh.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

emptybottle2 said:


> even the cool people call themselves nerds nowadays though, so what does being nerdy even mean anymore?
> 
> a lot of girls i know who say they "heart nerds" go for the good-looking hipsters with eyeglasses -- kind of like how some guys who love "geeky" or "quirky" girls are thinking olivia munn or zooey deschanel (like the guy upthread).


Pretty much this^

Just like girls that call themselves hardcore gamers to impress guys when all they really play are Popcap games and their boyfriend's playstation.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I love nerdy men. my first boyfriend in high school was a member of the computer club, so I joined and built my own computer to impress him. he ended up being a huge douche, but the computer still works sooo....



s0dy said:


> While she is a nice looking girl (just my personal opinion, based on the photo, although this being the internet I'm ready to find out she is a trap :blank ), I fail to see why she is geeky/nerdy? Some back-story on the photo/girl that I'm not aware of, or were all girls with glasses simply labelled geeky/nerdy?


of course any woman with glasses is a nerd! don't you know?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Does a nerdy bear @hit in the nerdy woods?!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

rumjungle said:


> Pretty much this^
> 
> Just like girls that call themselves hardcore gamers to impress guys when all they really play are Popcap games and their boyfriend's playstation.


ahahhahahhahahahahahhahzhzhhzhzhaabhahhah cnfnxjxjxjxjxjjjx

SO FREAKIN TRUE!
I used to date girls who said they were gamers too after I said it.
Then I would be like really!?? *scootches in closer very interested*

"I liek packman, tetris, I played Sonic but it was too hard for me."

*MAJOR FACEPALM*


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

Witan said:


> Yeah, that ticks me off. People always talk about how they're "sooooo nerdy" and how they "love nerds"......but whenever I start talking about the power output of the Enterprise-E's warp reactor (in Klingon), they all start backing away slowly.:b


Can you really speak Klingon, because if so that is the coolest, sexiest thing ever!! (That may have been a litle over-enthusiastic, but I just couldn't contain my excitement)

I am a big sci-fi nerd and love to have other sci-fi nerds to talk to, and while I can't speak klingon I would love to, but I just can't seem to get a grasp on it.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I love nerdy guys. I'd need to be with someone who is on my level of nerdiness/weirdness.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm nerdy in the sense that I can name the first 251 Pokemon, but I don't know a thing about fixing computers and I'm terrible at math.

I'm a not-smart nerd.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes we do. Well, I do.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I watch anime and enjoy debate- I'll wager I'm at least a little nerdy, and I adore nerdy guys. Even if I'm not attracted to them- I'm still endeared to them personally.


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2010)

First of all, what characteristics defines a "nerd"?


----------



## muffinmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

To ease confusion:
Nerd = Bookworms, love school, highly educated, intellectuals. etc
Geek = Someone very into things outside the 'norm', comic books, stamp collecting, computers, etc. 
They are not always interchangeable.


I'm way more geek than nerd, and I definitely prefer nerdy/geeky girls. But one thing I've noticed, at least with online dating, is that a lot of them don't seem to want the same. They want more average guys. Maybe the just find online dating easier to do that. I've met a few geeky types I had a ton in common with, and they either flat out ignored me, it went nowhere, or they even said we didn't have much in common. So I don't get it.
Whats annoying is that I definitely think geeky + geeky = success. But when geeks don't want you where you have a ton in common, and average don't want you where you have very little in common..... whos left?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I always thought geek was used very similar and synonymous to nerd. That is almost always how I have seen it used stereotypically throughout the years.

The term(s) have gotten a bit watered down over the years. Everybody is a nerd apparently.


----------



## muffinmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Prodigal Son said:


> I always thought geek was used very similar and synonymous to nerd. That is almost always how I have seen it used stereotypically throughout the years.
> 
> The term(s) have gotten a bit watered down over the years. Everybody is a nerd apparently.


The main thing is that nerds are intellectual types, big on school, education, etc.
Geeks are more about original sets of interests, not about smarts. You can be a complete Star Trek geek, but otherwise hate school and be a moron. You can even be a fashion geek!

Just LOOKING like a 'nerd'.... then you're just a hipster.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

See I've never heard that, intellectual types are usually highly practical and social. I've rarely heard them called nerds. Where did you draw this conclusion? (curious)

I've always seen otaku, nerd, and geek be used interchangeably, even in pop culture.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought every guy in my Science Fiction class were cute just because they were in that class with me. I always develop a crush on my science lab partners. I think of all my Chemistry teachers are hot... :um


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Emanresu said:


> Nobody likes nerds, not even other nerds.


Ogre! Revenge of the nerds is classic. Gotta love 'Booger' the anti-thesis to the brainiac nerd.


----------



## muffinmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Prodigal Son said:


> See I've never heard that, intellectual types are usually highly practical and social. I've rarely heard them called nerds. Where did you draw this conclusion? (curious)
> 
> I've always seen otaku, nerd, and geek be used interchangeably, even in pop culture.


Thats what I've always known. Or theres lots of sites arguing over the differences, even Venn diagrams!

Its always been funny to me how people think they're all the same. But if that were true, why are there so many different names? Its all about the subtle differences ( http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z167/Great_WhiteSnark/Nerd_Dork_Geek_Venn_Diagram.jpg )

A lot has changed over the years. Revenge of the Nerds vs The Big Bang Theory, etc. But oh so much remains the same.

Oh, just thought of this one:
Someone who programs the new piece of high tech = nerd. Person who uses the high tech without knowing how it works, but knows 20 different ways to use it other than its purpose = geek.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ahhh nerdy girls...:mushy


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

When I went to Otakon this past weekend, I saw many nerds and nerdettes together. Some had nerd kids/babies with them, so they are breeding!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

anonymid said:


>







Edit: Damn, Emanresu beat me to it :blank


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

really depends on what type. there are hybrids now.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I somehow doubt it...


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

jmoop said:


> When I went to Otakon this past weekend, I saw many nerds and nerdettes together. Some had nerd kids/babies with them, so they are breeding!


Tis true, I work next to a comic book/entertainment resale shop and I constantly see nerd couples walking in together, and accompanied by children at times. Sometimes I'll walk out of work and there's groups of them in costumes taking pictures of each other while they get ready to go to conventions or other types of events. It's all about having something in common I guess.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

> even the cool people call themselves nerds nowadays though, so what does being nerdy even mean anymore?


nah, I believe the majority of the cool people call themselves "geeks". e.g. a hacker is not a nerd but a geek. A nerd is more of how one acts and looks.



> a lot of girls i know who say they "heart nerds" go for the good-looking hipsters with eyeglasses -- kind of like how some guys who love "geeky" or "quirky" girls are thinking olivia munn or zooey deschanel (like the guy upthread).


 there is no such thing as a good looking "*hipster"* nerd, that is a contradictory.

Also, olivia munn is neither a nerd nor a geek, she is a gamer girl... and she may not even be a gamer girl but just eye candy for the regular guys, nerds, and geeks who watch that show.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

muffinmaster said:


> Thats what I've always known. Or theres lots of sites arguing over the differences, even Venn diagrams!
> 
> Its always been funny to me how people think they're all the same. But if that were true, why are there so many different names? Its all about the subtle differences ( http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z167/Great_WhiteSnark/Nerd_Dork_Geek_Venn_Diagram.jpg )
> 
> ...


I suppose this makes me a geek than a nerd.

Actually, from the descriptions that have been given, I fall more into "geek" than "nerd."

I've always been called a nerd, because I reject sports and wear glasses, but...


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I used to write modem commands by hand back in the days of dial-up. Ain't many nerdier than myself.


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes.


----------

